# WTHR 13-1 Indianapolis lineup issue



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

We started having an issue as of yesterday with our Series 3 TiVos where an extra set of WTHR channels show up in the guide data for OTA users in the Indianapolis DMA. Existing season passes are set to record shows on "13-1 WTHRDT", but the issue is that if you tune to this channel you can not view any content. The TiVo states that it is searching for a signal.

Pressing the guide button you will now see:

13-1 WTHRDT
13-1 WTHR-HD
13-2 WTHRDT2
13-2 WTHR-HD2
etc...

The other problem is that the guide data shows all of the programming connent on the old "13-1 WTHRDT" channel that has the searching for signal error, and the guide data has all empty slots on the "WTHR-HD" that is actually displaying the live shows.

I have not had an opportunity to contact TiVo support yet to notify them about the lineup issue. Feel free to contact them to report the issue as I may not have free time to place the call until late today.

Also, does anyone else with more experience with this type of issue have anything that they can add regarding the problem?

(note: the issue is also affecting our DirecTV HR10-250 & DirecTV HR20 when they attempt to record/tune WTHR 13-1 via OTA)


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

I contacted TiVo during my lunch hour regarding this issue. They were able to confirm that several other individuals had already reported the issue.

The problem is due to the fact that Tribune/TiVo had received data stating that WTHR was now broadcasting on frequency 13. This is incorrect as they are still on frequency 46 and will move to 13 on 6/13/2009.

Supposedly it is going to take a couple of days to fix it.


----------



## WeKnSmith (Jun 24, 2002)

Both of my Series 3 TiVos and the DirecTV HR10-250 now correctly use frequency 46 for WTHR (my DirecTV HR20 is fixed too.) 

It is my understanding, based on conversations with the engineering department at WTHR, that Tribune had incorrectly updated the frequency to 13 which will not occur until 6/13/2009.


----------

